# Jungle Hammock vs Tent...



## Groganite

Has anyone else heard of these guys? Ive got an appointment on monday to go check them out... http://www.Junglehammock.com. I kinda like the idea of being above the ground with bears and cougars about in the back woods...


----------



## Groganite

did i mention they come in camo?!?! and Navy Seal Team 6 uses them....ohhhh gawd I need one..


----------



## ARCHER11

I picked up a hammock for this season. Well see how I like it. I lookes at the clark jungle hammocks for a few years but they were just too heavy. You typically dont hang them too far off the ground so they wouldnt protect you from the critters but then again, what shelter would? Theres really nothing to worry about anyway. The reason I went with a hammock is because the places I hunt usually dont give me very good options for a good spot to throw down a tent. I definitly think there are times that a tent would be better, but for the majority of my hunting, a hammock should make things a lot easier. I didnt buy the clark hammock because of the weight. Although, I was able to find just what im looking for this year. I bought the Butt in a Sling, Weight Weenie Micro. The tarp I bought is a Warbonnet Mamajamba. I havent bought a bugnet yet, im not sure how bad ill really need it so im just going to try it without it first. After all is said and done my whole kit should be under 1.5 pounds. It all cost me about 150 bucks. Check out hammockforums.net. awesome place to learn about hammock camping. Its a little overwhelming at first but there is some awesome information. My brother picked up a hammock kit this year as well. His is under 1 pound and cost about 125. Hes smaller though so he can get away with a smaller setup, meaning less weight. Ive got a book on hammock camping that id be happy to let you borrow if youre interested. Id also be happy to show you my setup if you wanted to get a feel for a different setup. The clark hammocks are sweet, but like i said, theyre a little too heavy. Some cool features on them but im going for the ultralight/minimalist approach. Feel free to PM me with any more questions, im happy to help.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Yup
Been using them for years


----------



## Huge29

swbuckmaster said:


> Yup
> Been using them for years


I was just going to chime in with that...
I slept on one for two years in Mexico and learned to love them, not this brand, but hammocks, in general. I use them backpacking when I go and they work nicely, but I would warn you that if you don't use them normally that they can be very hard on your back. it took me a few weeks to get accustomed; it could make for a terrible hunting experience if your back is sore. They are great to keep things lighter, but keep in mind that when you have nothing but cold air around you it can be much colder than normal, therefore the reason they are used in Mexico where they can't afford AC.


----------



## ARCHER11

Huge gives some great advice! You should take it all into consideration. Im still not sure the whole hammock thing will even work for me because I havent spent enough time sleeping in one. Now that things are warming up i should be able to spend some more time getting accustomed to the lay of the hammock and deciding if its right for me. They may not be for everyone, but from what I hear, if can get used to them they can be extremely comfortable. Summer scouting trips are a great opportunity to test gear and make sure youve got everything dialed for those extended hunting trips. Huge makes a good point on the cold factor. They are colder than sleepimg on the ground would be but hammock camping has come a long way and hammock camping in sub freezing temperatures is no longer out of the question. Underquilts and winter tarps have really extended the comfortable range of hammocks.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Huge if you werent using the jungle hammock then I dont think you cant comment on them. I have never been cold in mine and i have used mine in late november on the front with 2 feet of snow on the ground. Did i say we had 30 mile an hour wind to go with it. The temperature was aroun 0.

The jungle hammock is the only hammock that's a 4 season hammock. 

It does suck getting out of your bag in winter and get dressed but ive slept just fine "warm" in mine.

As for hurting your back. Nope! I have spondylolisthesis. My lower back vertebrae are almost 2/3 discinnected. I can sleep on my side oe back in this hammock and ive never woke up with a sore back. I have woke up with a sore back sleeping on the ground though.

I can set it up in some nasty steep terrain where tards wont find it and rummage through your gear. It also packs very small.

I havent used under quilts or heavy tarps. Ive only used the light insulation climashild stuff you put in the pockets for winter.


----------



## swbuckmaster

The winter photos you will see my pockets are stuffed with my clothes, food, stoves, ect. That night the wind started blowing after I went to bed and it blew non stop. I didn't get out of bed until 9 or 10 in the morning. I've slept in the hammock several times in late November and getting dressed is the only problem with them and the only time ive gotten cold. I've slept just fine but for that reason ill just split the weight with a friend and sleep on the ground. From summer to October ill use the hammock.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Are they as good as a wall tent or camper? NO
They are leaps and bounds better then a bivy though!

They are also very versatile. I've even pack mine without a sleeping bag for summer scouting and slept in it just fine.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I also think their new ones are better!

check out the video on this page
http://www.junglehammock.com/models/nx250/index.php


----------



## swbuckmaster

Z-liner is made for winter trips. Its light packs small

http://www.junglehammock.com/models/zliner/index.php


----------



## swbuckmaster

For those interested in seeing them first hand there shop is located right here in slc

You take the 4500 South exit and then the first right and then its on your left
Address is 4637 south 300 west. Its a screen printing shop cant remember the name


----------



## Groganite

@swbuckmaster, theyre clarks hammock now, they dont do screen printing anymore. And whoever said they are to heavy..look at the weight dork, the heaviest is like 3 lbs. And the lightest is under a pound..


----------



## ARCHER11

Groganite said:


> And whoever said they are to heavy..look at the weight dork, the heaviest is like 3 lbs. And the lightest is under a pound..


Hmmm... a simple thanks for the advice would suffice. I simply stated my thoughts on the Clark Hammocks...

What hammock setup are you seeing that weighs under a pound? Their lightest setup, to my knowledge, is the Tropical Ultra, which according to their comparisson PDF is 2 lbs 9 oz. This hammock includes the small rain tarp which is 115.5"x76". Their heaviest setup, the Vertex, comes in at 5 lbs 10 oz. Like I said before, Clark makes some sweet hammocks but in comparison to other hammocks that are available, they're heavy.

Ill give you the specs on my setup so you can see what i'm talking about. Now, I don't have all the bells and whistles that Clark has. Like I mentioned in my previous post, I wanted something light. While some of the extra's that Clark offers are cool, I didn't need them and felt they were wasted space and weight. You may find those extras to be just what you want.

Hammock: Butt In A Sling, Weight Weenie Micro - 132"x56" - 6.5 oz. 
Suspension: Customized Whoopie Slings/tree straps - 3 oz. 
Tarp: Warbonnet Mamajamba - 132"x120" - 13.5 oz
Stakes: MSR Mini Groundhog x4 - 1 oz (.25 oz each)
Guylines: 50' LiteTrail GLine - .44 oz.

Total setup weight: 24.44 oz. / 1.52 lbs

Not only is my setup lighter than Clark's lightest setup but my tarp is bigger than any tarp that Clark offers. My hammock is also longer and wider than all but the Vertex hammock which is a 2 person hammock. With a little more money and some minor adjustments, I could get my setup down around 1 pound for summer camping. Not to mention, I spent considerably less money on mine than what the Clark would have cost me. The tropical Ultra is $300. My whole setup cost $150 Is my setup for everyone? NO but it's a heck of a lot lighter than anything Clark has to offer. There are also plenty of other hammock setups that would come in lighter than the Clark Tropical Ultra.

I'm not bashing Clark, they make some really cool hammocks! They have some great features! All i'm saying is that in the hammock world, they are not the lightest hammocks available.


----------



## ARCHER11

swbuckmaster said:


> The jungle hammock is the only hammock that's a 4 season hammock.


False.

With a little tweaking, just about any hammock can become a 4 season hammock. Add an underquilt and you can take many setups into temps well below zero.

Here's a link to a thread over on hammock forums that you might find interesting...

https://www.hammockforums.net/forum/sho ... ht=coldest


----------



## swbuckmaster

Sorry archer11 im just not in to
sling butts
micro weenies
whoopie weenies
mamajamba weenies
hedge hog weenies
50' weenies
guylines, glines, ect :lol: -_O- that all sounds to "happy" for me. _(O)_


sorry but I just looked up the Butt In A Sling, Weight Weenie Micro and watched the youtube clip. 

That's like comparing a Pinto to a Porsche. Its cheep hammocks like that that give the clark hammocks a bad name or gives hammocks their well deserved reputation when it comes to being cold in a hammock.


----------



## swbuckmaster

On a side note make sure your computers internet security settings are turned way up when plugging "Butt In A Sling, Weight Weenie Micro" into your search engine. Then delete your cookies or youll get all sorts of stuff popping up.


----------



## ARCHER11

swbuckmaster said:


> Sorry archer11 im just not in to
> sling butts
> micro weenies
> whoopie weenies
> mamajamba weenies
> hedge hog weenies
> 50' weenies
> guylines, glines, ect :lol: -_O- that all sounds to "happy" for me. _(O)_


 -_O- Hahahaha good call on the security settings... some of those hammock lovers are wierd dudes, ill give you that!

Like I said, my weenie sling and tarp arent all pimped out like your... insert manly nickname... hammock. But it weighs less and gives me more coverage. I could add an underquilt to my setup and be fine in most any winter weather all while still being lighter and less expensive than every clark hammock. Thats especially true if you consider the extra weight and cost of the z-liner, which is also super heavy compared to other insulation options :lol:


----------



## ARCHER11

Again, Clark hammocks are sweet! Plus, their names are a lot more masculine and you wont feel like a queer when sleeping in one. But... Im going for lightweight and I agree with the whole less is more approach. Clark just doesnt fit that bill...


----------



## swbuckmaster

You have a good sence of humor


----------



## swbuckmaster

Just a heads up

Clark has a show room but its apointment only. Easy to set up the appointment just call 
Spencer 
801-262-8829
4637 south 300 west

The new north american model is really nice better than the ones in my photos. 

The nx-250 is their best seller


----------



## adamsoa

SW I'd almost forgot about that last trip in the Hammocks. 
I'll throw in my pitch for the Clarks Jungle Hammock. I have the NX 250 and I love it. I'm a big guy 6'4" and well north of 280. It fits me great. 
This last year I convinced a coworker to pick one up. He drew a tag in the Book Cliffs and we spent a week out there. I love sleeping in my Hammock better that any other outdoors sleeping system ever. 
Kind of nice when you get a gentle wind and rock through the night. I usually end up not zipping all of the way up as I get hotter than not.


----------



## gdog

I've got a NX 250 as well. Bought it to hunt the front. Beats the hell out of waking up in a pile at one end of your tent cuz you slid down hill.


----------



## north slope

I can't sleep on my back, so a bivy sack is how I fly if I am really hard after it. Most of the time I will sleep in my Hubba. Hammocks are for the kids in the backyard.


----------



## Broadside_Shot

These Hammocks are great. Just awesome. You can sleep on your back or your side. I have done both. I echo all of SW's comments. They have been great for me on my backcountry bowhunting trips.

North Slope, All of the bivy hunters that I have hunted with their stuff turns into a floor mat for my Hammock or a Urinal for the animals, Backyard or not.


----------



## swbuckmaster

For the same weight as a bivy nutsack and ground pad you can have a chair, a place to organize your camp and keep it clean. You also don't have to sleep on the rocks, or have bugs crawling all over ya. 

Northslope no wonder you always have a scally face when your posing with a kill. You didnt get any sleep. -BaHa!-


I also don't recommend doing a search on Hubba. :O—–-:


----------



## bwhntr

I think I need one! Very cool!


----------



## Bowdacious

I probably don't NEED one.....but want one and will convince the wife that I NEED one!


----------



## north slope

One thing no one is talking about.....What if there are no trees to hook onto?? I have set up camp many times where there were no trees, Just saying. I can sleep anywhere with a bivy.


----------



## swbuckmaster

O my gosh your difficult!:grin: You can set them up on the ground like a tent if you have to. Meow!:grin: all you need is two sturdy sticks or hiking poles and 6 small tent pegs and it sets up like a tent. Meow! Meow!:lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster

If you hunt the front and dont use a jungle hammock youll always be a wanna be!:shock:

There is no lighter, more comfortable, more versatile piece of sleeping gear out!

Go to Clark's webpage and watch their videos, and read their frequently asked questions page. Its very informative.


----------



## north slope

Great info on the site, ran acrooss a testimonal there. "I love my Jungle hammock it is wonderful. I carry 18 pounds of fence post and rebar to set it up when I can't find a tree. This is the best system I have ever found." swbuckmaster


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lol


----------



## bwhntr

I will be buying at least one of these for my future adventures. Very cool! I am pretty sure Tex and I will be making an appointment to visit the store.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> I will be buying at least one of these for my future adventures. Very cool! I am pretty sure Tex and I will be making an appointment to visit the store.


Lets go! I'm itching to check them out in person! 

BTW, northslpoe is full of crap. He sleeps in a wall tent, on a cot, next to a pot belly stove...


----------



## bwhntr

:mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster

TEX-O-BOB said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be buying at least one of these for my future adventures. Very cool! I am pretty sure Tex and I will be making an appointment to visit the store.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go! I'm itching to check them out in person!
> 
> BTW, northslpoe is full of crap. He sleeps in a wall tent, on a cot, next to a pot belly stove...
Click to expand...

Then why the scally face?
Id wish i had a wall tent!


----------



## bwhntr

That is his "excited to check them out" face. No scally face.


----------



## alpinebowman

Scott and Jerry hooked me on to the bear burrito sleeping system and I love it. I have camped on some nasty slopes and rough terrain that would kill me to sleep ground level. They may certainly not be for every situation but for 95% of hunting terrain it is hard to beat the versatility.


----------



## scott_rn

North slope makes a good point. Looks like I am going sheep hunting again this year, well above the treeline. Going to have to tent it.

Does your sleeping bag get compressed a lot in these hammocks?


----------



## swbuckmaster

scott_rn said:


> North slope makes a good point. Looks like I am going sheep hunting again this year, well above the treeline. Going to have to tent it.
> 
> Does your sleeping bag get compressed a lot in these hammocks?


Not any more then sleeping on the ground!

It wouldn't matter any way. Trust those pockets! They create air space. No other hammock im aware of has them. If your still scared of the cold the z-liners will fix it. Ive only used the z-liner once.

I have two sleeping bags one for summer its a cheep bag rated for +30. The other one is a cheep heavy -20 cotton walmart bag. They both keep me plenty warm

I also take my boil my water when camping in winter. This does two things. First it heats my bag all night long because i put it inside my bag. Second It also keeps my water from freezing.


----------



## Groganite

I went to my appointment and I was super impressed! They really did think of everything when they designed these! Some of them even have a pistol holster built in! I dont know about the rest of you but at times when im solo in the backwoods I feel like a cougar or bear burrito in my tent. I also liked the built in bug net, it makes it so you have a better view of your surroundings at night and keeps the flies and black hornets at bay during the day. I really liked the nx250, im 6 4" and I didnt feel scrunched at all I was suprised that even on my side I was so comfortable... Its defi"net"ly worth checking out. Im suprised these guys aren't at the hunting expo's.


----------



## Broadside_Shot

The Clarks are not Hunters. I have set them up at Expos in the past and just like anything it takes time for people to trust. I did a commercial on Adam Eakles show 5 years ago about the hammock. I have researched them in all kinds of temperatures. They are gaining ground and I really like them. They are very well made. If anyone would like to borrow mine and try it out you are welcome to it. Just let me know.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Cameron Haynes and Randy Ulmer dont use them so they must be junk. Sadly this is the mentality of the hunting community. If Cameron was using them instead of the bivy they would be flying off the shelves.


----------



## ARCHER11

swbuckmaster said:


> Cameron Haynes and Randy Ulmer dont use them so they must be junk. Sadly this is the mentality of the hunting community. If Cameron was using them instead of the bivy they would be flying off the shelves.


Very true!! The brand placement and advertisement in a lot of todays hunting tv shows makes me sick!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

swbuckmaster said:


> Cameron Haynes and Randy Ulmer dont use them so they must be junk. Sadly this is the mentality of the hunting community. If Cameron was using them instead of the bivy they would be flying off the shelves.


Very true statement. I wouldn't have a dozen Rage Broadheads shoved up my butt of free, but they are the best selling most advertised head on the market so they gotta be the best right? :roll: Last year alone the advertising budget for Rage Broadheads was 1.3 MILLION!!! Do you realize how many broadheads you gotta be selling to spend that kind of cabbage on advertising!

All the Democrats had to do was advertise free sh*t to all the lazy free loaders in this country and look were it got Obama...


----------



## swbuckmaster

LOL


----------



## truthcomesatdawn

swbuckmaster said:


> Huge if you werent using the jungle hammock then I dont think you cant comment on them. I have never been cold in mine and i have used mine in late november on the front with 2 feet of snow on the ground. Did i say we had 30 mile an hour wind to go with it. The temperature was aroun 0.
> 
> The jungle hammock is the only hammock that's a 4 season hammock.
> 
> It does suck getting out of your bag in winter and get dressed but ive slept just fine "warm" in mine.
> 
> As for hurting your back. Nope! I have spondylolisthesis. My lower back vertebrae are almost 2/3 discinnected. I can sleep on my side oe back in this hammock and ive never woke up with a sore back. I have woke up with a sore back sleeping on the ground though.
> 
> I can set it up in some nasty steep terrain where tards wont find it and rummage through your gear. It also packs very small.
> 
> I havent used under quilts or heavy tarps. Ive only used the light insulation climashild stuff you put in the pockets for winter.


I saw your post mentioning your spondylolisthesis. I've been sleeping in a hammock full-time for about a month now because of my back and was just told I have grade 1-2 spondylolisthesis last week. Lately imy pain is getting worse and was trying to find information on whether the hammock could be a contributing factor. Still I find it to be the most comfortable place to be (even though getting comfortable in it is even becoming difficult). Have you tasked your doctor about sleeping in the hammock? Can the curve of the hammock be a problem for the slipped vertebrae?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Its not a problem for me as long as I dont sleep on my stomach. I still sleep good at night on anything except the ground.


----------



## twinkielk15

swbuckmaster said:


> Yup
> Been using them for years


Ditto..


----------



## Groganite

Used mine all last year and will never go back! The best part is it also works as a tent if you don't have trees.


----------



## adamsoa

It's the only way to sleep in the mountains.


----------

